# New Roof and Skylights



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Today I had a new roof installed and two skylights replaced on my house. The roofer insisted on installing the new skylights because the old ones showed signs of wear and that it had been repaired before. 

Early this morning I got a call from the roofer asking me if it's okay to remove the attic fan because it wouldn't be needed with the new ridge vent they would be cutting in the roof. I let them remove it because it made sense the way he explained how the attic and roof would vent with the new ridge vent.

Anyway, let me get to why I am posting this message: 

I've gone outside two times to check on them to make sure everything was going ok. This last time I go out and I notice a VELUX skylight laying in the grass, but it looked different than the one they had already installed. So I asked the foreman about the skylight and he said they were to small, so they have to use different ones. I thought that was weird that they didn't call me or knock on the door. So I go inside the house to take another look at the ones they installed and it looks like isn't flush with the drywall like the old ones were. In fact it looks like it's slightly bigger.

So I called the owner of the company to ask him about the skylights and he proceeds to tell me that he was just out at my house and that he didn't think I was home. At this point I am upset because I told him yesterday that I was going to be home all day and he had called me earlier to ask me about the attic fan. So he and I go back and forth for a while and he's telling me how they installed the skylight and that he saw it and it looked fine. He also said what I was looking at was totally cosmetic.

So I get my step ladder out and this is what I see from the inside:





My concern is not whether or not it's installed correctly from the outside, it's whether or not it's installed correctly from the inside. Does this look right, is it installed correctly? I am worried about the area where the drywall meets the plywood of the roof. Will the attic vent back into the house or vice versa?

Thanks


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Moisture getting into the attic from around the sky light is bad and that will happen around the sky light in those pictures.

The question is, was it like that before and you never noticed or did the installers change/damage the interior space while replacing the sky lights.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks slyfox, that's the first think I thought about too, was whether or not it’s sealed correctly and moisture from the attic. I don't have any pictures of the old skylight installed, but I'm pretty sure it sat down into the hole; it didn't just sit on top of the plywood like these skylights. Plus it looks like they left the old plastic weather stripping there, that’s the brownish colored stuff in the pictures. 
I also thought skylights are supposed to have two flashing for the inside and outside. This particular skylight looks to have only an outside flashing. I'm also concerned about whether or not it's secure or not with it just sitting on top of the plywood and nothings holding it in place from the inside.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

You can tell that the old skylight was over the lip of the inner frame..The paint stops where the old skylight was.

Most skylights that are curb mounted and majority of other skylights are secured to the roof deck with an "L" bracket.

Besides the tube skylights most skylights come in 3 styles.


*1.Deck mounted *which has the frame built in and is mounted directly to the roof deck.


*2.Curb mounted *which is mounted to a curb that is built at the time of installation or is existing from the previous curb mounted skylight.


*3. Self flashing *which is also mounted to the roof deck but manufactured without the need for flashing.


*Deck mounted and curb mounted* require 3 forms of flashing to complete the flashing requirements.


*1. Step Flashing* which is installed on both sides of the skylight.Ideally each shingle should contain its own individual piece of step flashing.


*2.Apron *which is along the very front of the skylight which.


*3.Pan *which is on the top back of the skylight.

From the looks of your pix I would feel comfortable saying that they installed a deck mounted when it could very well require a curb mounted.


Velux as well as other manufactures have a skylight trim kit for the inside of the skylight covering the transition from the drywall and skylight.


I agree 100% with Slyfox that you will have some serious moisture issues if they are left as they are.


Pretty soon.,.,Well actually it seems like it is worse in the winter IMO but the corner tape that is installed in the corners of the drywall will start pulling away and some swelling and bubbling around the top of the drywall around the skylight.


If the previous skylight was a flush mount skylight or a drop in skylight then most times it is best to install a curb mount after removing the frame from the old.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the detailed response. From your post it does indeed look like they installed a deck mounted skylight. I also think they should have installed a Curb mounted skylight instead, or at the very least used a trim kit. Instead they left the trim kit from the old skylight which was 23 years old. And even if they wanted to install a sky light trim kit now, they couldn’t because it sounds like it should have been set into placed before the skylight was installed. I know they ended up using a Wasco skylight, but I couldn’t find a trim kit on their website.

Is there anything that could be done without having the roofer reinstall or install a different skylight? To be honest with you, from what it sounds like to me is that anything they do would just be cosmetic and would conceal an underline problem that would have to be address sometime down the road.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It would be nice to see the entire opening but any “decent” interior trim guy/gal should be able to clean that up.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Now I’m really confused, is it just a matter of covering it up or doesn’t it need to be sealed correctly? I really need an expert opinion or this one.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

You could seal between the seam and the corners then install the trim kit.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information and advice, I really appreciate it. I feel bad because the other work they did was top notch, but these skylights are a different story. He’s supposed to come by tomorrow evening so I can show him my concerns, I’ll see what he says, but I think ultimately I think you’re right, they shouldn’t have installed that type of skylight.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> Moisture getting into the attic from around the sky light is bad and that will happen around the sky light in those pictures.



What am I missing here???

Other than the new skylight not jiving with the existing interior finish how will THAT allow moister in the attic? :wink:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sometimes, even when using the same models, a perfect fit can't be achieved.
Too hard to tell from the pix. If it's a trim detail, I believe the gaps could be caulked to seal the spaces, then trimmed out with a kit, or mud and tape, then paint.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like an interior issue. The salesman should have told you that there would most likely need to be some interior work done.


----------



## JRMN (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I really appreciate it. I got up in the attic yesterday to look at the skylight shaft and its basically drywall covered by insulation. It's also framed in wood where the drywall meets the roof. I need to get back up there at some point because one side of the insulation has falling down.
From what I saw from the attic it does looks like it might be just cosmetic. I still think they should have used some type of trim kit instead of leaving the old one there. The roofer is supposed to stop by today, so I’ll see what he says. I hope he has some ideas other than crown molding.


----------

